# Super Tasty Seared Halibut



## SaltReels (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey Guys,
Check out this really good Halibut recipe.

*Seared Halibut with Green Beans, Scallions, with a White Wine Sauce*

Ingredients

 


1 pound haricots verts or young green or wax beans
Four 7-ounce halibut fillets, each approximately 1 inch thick
Coarse salt and freshly ground white pepper to taste
2 tablespoons canola oil
1/4 cup Sauvignon Blanc or other dry white wine
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice, or to taste
1/2 cup unsalted butter
5 scallions, white part only, finely sliced on the bias
1 tablespoon capers, drained and rinsed
1 large, ripe tomato, peeled, seeded, and cut into 1/4-inch dice


Read More http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/f...ons-and-White-Wine-Sauce-104104#ixzz2CtxymBGk
​1 pound green beans, (4) 8oz halibut filets, 2 tbsp canola oil, 1/4 c. dry white wine, 2 tbsp lemon juice, 1/2 c unsalted butter, 5 scallions finely sliced, 1 tbsp capers, 1 tomato peeled and cut into 1/4 inch dice

In salted boiling water over high heat, cook green beans for 5 minutes. Drain and cover.

Season Halibut filets with salt and pepper. In a 12-inch saute pan, heat oil over medium high heat. Cook fish for 3 min. or until lightly browned. Turn, reduce heat to medium, and cook about 4 min longer, till fish is opaque in center & browned on both sides. Put Halibut on platter with green beans and cover.

Pour off excess oil in pan & add wine and lemon juice. Raise heat to high and deglaze pan by scrapong up any brown bits with wooden spoon. Cook till sauce reduces by half (2 min). Reduce heat & stir in butter, to enrich flavor. Add scallions, capers, & tomato. Season with salt and pepper, and pour over the fish & green beans on the platter. Sit back and enjoy a delicious meal. Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've lived here all my life and caught a ton of fish from 150 miles offshore to catching bream in a pond, but I have never caught a halibut??? Really?? People on the gulf coast dont usually eat frozen imported fish??? Matt of fact most locals don't either.....


----------



## SaltReels (Oct 20, 2012)

I appreciate your input, however, you are making an assumption that *all* people who live on the gulf coast eat fresh fish, bar none, and that is simply not true. Obviously, this recipe can be made just as easily by using your choice of fresh fish.
Chill out man, it's only a recipe. Try it, you just may like it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have some fresh frozen Halibut a friend just gave me from his last Alaskan fishing trip. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good tks for posting


----------

